
George Soros: ‘Brexit hurts both sides – my money was used to educate' - tim333
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/nov/02/george-soros-brexit-hurts-both-sides-money-educate-british-public
======
bsenftner
Good article, one of our best humans alive.

